# perfect morning walk...



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

First we had to do a bit of tree posing




Then some tree jumping




Then some stream paddling, (i have got a couple of photo's of that but haven't got round to uploading those to photobucket yet!)

Then home to have a snooze with a favourite slipper (yes that is the sofa, he is allowed now - on his blanket)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Dudley looks gorgeous. Hope mine look as good tomorrow after a groom - right now they are filthy & stinky!! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ps - loving his personalised blanket x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mum-in-law made it, its lovely - but haven't told her he has chewed a chunk off, whoops! luckily it is the opposite side and we can tuck it under a cushion!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Superb posing and jumping Dudley 

I love the blanket - very posh


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Love the handmade gorgeous quilt, but love cuddly Dudley more! Xx


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Dudley looking as handsome as ever


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Gorgeous pictures of the very handsome and beautifully groomed Dudley


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Not only handsome and beautifully groomed but behaving perfectly for the camera and no lead in site. Be careful or Dudley will lose his reputation as one of the bad boy dogs on here Dawn.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

ha ha, well he did still dive into the water without permission (mind you he has never waited for that), he did go flying off to see a toddler but when I whistled he remembered I had sausage in my pocket, and the slipper wasn't given to him - but yeah, he is pretty good these days, you watch he will go and do something really naughty now (although the blanket chewing was definitely not good behaviour!)


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Everyone needs a Dudley.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

You are lucky you don't live nearby...I would snatch him!!!

He is just gorgeous...


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He's so cute love the pictures I want to squish him Saw him on Facebook


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Love love the pics! That's similar to how our walks are going at the mo (hubby has bought me a new lens) so there's always a bit of camera posing beforehand! X

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo

www.dogtanian.org


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ah, a Dudley fix before I go to work, perfection! He looks amazing. Do you feel under pressure to keep him mega groomed now?!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ah, a Dudley fix before I go to work, perfection! He looks amazing. Do you feel under pressure to keep him mega groomed now?!


well i guess I should, this was after a fairly recent groom, he looked a complete mess beforehand!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Thing is he looks just as good either way


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yogi bear said:


> Love love the pics! That's similar to how our walks are going at the mo (hubby has bought me a new lens) so there's always a bit of camera posing beforehand! X
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo
> 
> www.dogtanian.org


look forward to seeing more of your pics, they are always great.


----------

